# Strafanzeige gegen B2B Grosshandelsportal



## Heinrich Bittersmann (8 Oktober 2014)

Halllo liebe Forumfreunde
ich hatte mich selbst gar nicht dort angemeldet. bekam aber plötzlich eine Mail, ich sei dort angemldet und müsse nun zunächst einmal 240,-Euro Anmeldegebühr überweisen.
Also ging ich mit dieser Mail zur Polizei und erstattete Strafanzeige gegen die B2B Grosshandelsgesellschaft,
in der nächsten Zeit folgten Mahnungen , von der 1, bis zur 3, Mahnung, dann erhielt ich von der Statsanwaltschaft Mainz eine Nachricht . man habe die Strafanzeige genen Dirk Jähn abgegeben an die
Staatsanwaltschaft in Chemnitz ( Sitz des Unternehmens) bei meinem Anruf bei der Staatsanwaltschaft 
Mainz, sagte mir die Staatsanwältin, wenn ich etwas zur Sache vorbringen wolle, solllte ich das bitte in Schriftform tun, dabei wollte ich nur wissen, ob die Staatsanwaltschaft sich mal im Internet über die Arbeistweise der B2B schlau gemacht hat.
Was solls, die Anzeige läuft aktuell in Chemnitz und ich bin mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt und ich vermute mal das ich nicht die einzige Person bin die Dieses "Unternehmen" angezeigt hat. Wir werden sehen.
Viele Grüsse
Heinz


----------



## Hippo (8 Oktober 2014)

Du wirst irgendwann eine Mitteilung kriegen daß das eingestellt ist weil in einer anderen Sache bereits ermittelt wird und dort eine höhere Strafe zu eerwarten wäre...
Das machen die aber schon seit Jahren


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2014)

Heinrich Bittersmann schrieb:


> ich hatte mich selbst gar nicht dort angemeldet.


Vielleicht doch, nutzt du Facebook? Schreibe mal den Zeitstempel aus der Mahnung hier rein und die genannte IP-Adresse, dann ratschen wir weiter.


----------



## Heinrich Bittersmann (8 Oktober 2014)

aber wieso können die das Verfahren einstellen,  die müssen doch der Sache nachgehen, denn ich habe mich dort wirklich nicht angemeldet, angeblich hätte ich mich angemeldet unter Verein for Gefangenenhilfe, doch dieser Verein besteht schon seit über zehn Jahren nicht mehr und ausserdem bekomme ich von der Stadt eine Grundsicherung im Alter, von der man mit sicherheit selbst die günstigsten Sachen nicht kaufen kann.

eine IP Adresse habe ich in der Mahnung nicht gefunden, dort steht nur zweite Mahnung, 250 Euro zu überweisen bis 05.10.2014 erste Mahnung vom 17.09.2014   5-Euro zweite Mahnung 5- Euro

[modedit: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2014)

Heinrich Bittersmann schrieb:


> eine IP Adresse habe ich in der Mahnung nicht gefunden, dort steht nur zweite Mahnung


Dann suche mal in den Schreiben diese eingefügten Blocktexte, dort wo auch deine eMailadresse steht. Kann sein, dass das auf der Rückseite ist (womöglich mit anderer Schriftart gedruckt).



Heinrich Bittersmann schrieb:


> angeblich hätte ich mich angemeldet unter Verein for Gefangenenhilfe, doch dieser Verein besteht schon seit über zehn Jahren nicht mehr


Siehste, jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher.

Die Chemnitzer verarbeiten einen Datensatz von dir, den du so nicht kennst, den die aber irgend wo her bekommen haben. Wohlgemerkt - ich vermute, dass die den Datensatz schon hatten, bevor überhaupt die strittige Anmeldung statt fand. Weiterhin vermute ich mal, dass man deine Daten mittels personifizierter Falle verarbeitet hat, deshalb meine Anmerkung zuvor, zu Facebook.



Heinrich Bittersmann schrieb:


> ich habe mich dort wirklich nicht angemeldet


Das glaube ich dir. Nur.....





Heinrich Bittersmann schrieb:


> (StA) wieso können die das Verfahren einstellen,  die müssen doch der Sache nachgehen


....die StA glaubt dir das nicht, weil die sich die Argumentation des Anbieters zu eigen macht, nämlich dass du dich angemeldet haben musst, weil man ja deinen Datensatz verarbeitet. Pillepalle, das ist ja gerade die Crux bei der Sache, so zu sagen der Trick des Anbieters. Freilich geht die StA Chmenitz der Sache nach. Aber sie bzw. er, der Herr Staatsanwalt, sieht womöglich keine Möglichkeit, die Verdachtsmomente zu klären. Also musss er dass Verfahren einstellen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 November 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Freilich geht die StA Chmenitz der Sache nach. Aber sie bzw. er, der Herr Staatsanwalt, sieht womöglich keine Möglichkeit, die Verdachtsmomente zu klären.



Wie auch, bei so viel regionales Engagement? 





			
				exMelangonier schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Engagement hat viele Gesichter.
> 
> ...mehr hier


----------

